# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Udhetimi ne kohe merr pergjigje

## brooklyn2007

Sipas nje studimi te nje universiteti ne Tajvan, udhetimi ne kohe eshte i pamundur nga ana shkencore. Artikulli ne anglisht (qe per ceshtje kohe nuk mund ta perkthej):

http://news.yahoo.com/hong-kong-scie...150026913.html

----------


## fegi

Udhetimi ne kohe do te behet e pamundura rutine?
Që nga eksperimentet e hershëm të Keely, Tesla e Vëllezërit Wilson, deri në hamendësimet për udhëtim në kohë në Eksperimentin e Filadelfias, Projektin Montauk, të gjithë janë intriguar nga udhëtimi në kohë

"Lavdia e kohës është që të qetësojë mbretërit ndërluftues, të çjerrë maskën e falsitetit dhe të nxjerrë të vërtetën në dritë" - William Shakespeare.

Koha është mënyra e Zotit për të mos lejuar që gjithçka të ndodhë njëkohësisht. A është pranë dita kur ne do të takojmë pasardhësit tanë të largët, apo paraardhësit tanë? Udhëtimi praktik në kohë vazhdon të shmangë konsumatorin dhe deri kur pajisjet e udhëtimit në kohë të jenë prodhuar në masë të madhe, shpikësit e garazheve do të duhet të ndërtojnë makineritë e tyre. Që nga eksperimentet e hershëm të Keely, Tesla e Vëllezërit Wilson, deri në hamendësimet për udhëtim në kohë në Eksperimentin e Filadelfias, Projektin Montauk, të gjithë kanë dëshiruar të sjellin udhëtimin praktik në kohë tek konsumatori. Mendoni nëse do të ishit një nga njerëzit ende të gjallë sot, që ka lindur para 1903, kur u ngrit aeroplani i parë? Kur ishit të rinj, ideja e fluturimit ka qenë ndoshta shumë ngacmuese. Disa shkencëtarë besojnë se ne mund të jemi duke jetuar aktualisht në një skenar identik.

Por tani, shumë ngacmues nuk do të ishte fluturimi, por udhëtimi në kohë. Shkencëtarët besojnë se fëmijët tanë do të jetojnë të shikojnë edhe një herë të pamundurën të shndërrohet në rutinë. Profesor Mikio Mukaku i Universitetit të New York-ut, beson se fluturimi në hapësirë mund të zbulojë një ditë të fshehtën e vetë kohës. Kjo do të kërkojë zhvillimin e anijeve hapësinore që mund të udhëtojnë me shpejtësi dyqind milionë kilometra për sekondë.

Anije që udhëtojnë në këtë shpejtësi do të na shpien pranë shpejtësisë së dritës, ku në fakt koha ngadalëson. Ky është fenomeni që njihet si zgjerimi i kohës. Teoritë e Einstein parashikojnë se sa më shpejt që një anije kozmike lëviz, aq më ngadalë ecën koha brenda saj. Mendoni një raketë që ngrihet nga toka dhe i afrohet shpejtësisë së dritës. Nëse ne e ndjekim atë nga toka me një teleskop shumë të fuqishëm teksa largohet, do të shohim gjithkënd brenda anijes si të ngrirë në kohë. Për ne, koha e tyre do të ngadalësojë, por për ta nuk do të ndryshojë asgjë! Kjo është matur në laboratorë dhe në vendndodhje, duke përdorur orë atomike, aeroplanë, satelitë dhe raketa. Është provuar se koha ngadalëson, sa më shpejt që lëvizni. Në 1975, Carol Allie, profesor i Universitetit të Maryland, testoi teorinë e Einsteinit duke përdorur dy orë atomike të sinkronizuara. Një orë u ngarkua në një avion dhe fluturoi për disa orë, ndërsa tjetra u la në tokë, në bazën ajrore. Pas kthimit, ora në avion ishte shumë pak më e ngadaltë se ajo në tokë. Kjo nuk ndodhi për shkak të gabimeve eksperimentale dhe është përsëritur disa herë me të njëjtin rezultat. Ky ndryshim në kohë është edhe më i theksuar në satelitë si stacioni i hapësirës. Kjo është për shkak se këto objekte udhëtojnë me shpejtësi shumë më të mëdha dhe për një kohë shumë më të gjatë nga sa është e mundur për një aeroplan. Sa më shpejt të lëvizë një objekt, aq më shumë është e deformuar koha. Tani që ne e dimë se është e mundur që të udhëtojnë në të ardhmen, duke lëvizur me shpejtësi të mëdha, problemin tjetër është se si të udhëtojmë në një kohë të tillë pa pasur nevojë të ulemi në një anije kozmike për vite të tërë. Ky problem është zgjidhur me ekzistencën teorike të atyre, që njihen si kurba kohore të mbyllura dhe "tunele". Teoritë e përgjithshme dhe të veçanta të relativitetit të Einsteinit kombinojnë hapësirën tredimensionale me kohën për të formuar katërdimensionalen hapësirë-kohë. Binomi hapësirë-kohë përbëhet nga pika ose ngjarje që përfaqësojnë një vend të veçantë në një kohë të caktuar. E gjithë jeta juaj formon një lloj "krimbi" në hapësirë-kohë! Maja e bishtit të krimbit do të jetë lindja juaj dhe kreu është vdekja juaj. Vija që krimbi krijon me trupin e vet quhet vija botërore e objektit. Einstein parashikon që vijat botërore mund të deformohen nga trupa masivë si vrimat e zeza.

Kjo është në thelb origjina e gravitetit, mos harroni. Tani, nëse vija botërore e një objekti do të deformohej aq shumë sa për të formuar një lak që lidhen me një pikë të vetvetes e që përfaqëson një vend dhe një kohë të mëparshme, ajo do të krijojë një korridor drejt të kaluarës! Kjo quhet një kurbë kohore e mbyllur. "Kanalet" janë vrima në strukturën e katër-dimensionales hapësirë-kohë që janë të lidhura, por që kanë origjinën në pika të ndryshme në hapësirë dhe në kohë të ndryshme. Ato sigurojnë një rrugë të shpejtë midis dy vendeve të ndryshme në hapësirë dhe kohë. Ky është ekuivalenti katërdimensional i bashkimit të dy copave të një letre të palosur për të krijuar kontakt. Shtrembërimet në hapësirë bëjnë që pikat e ndara të mufaten dhe të lidhen. Kjo formon një kanal përmes të cilit diçka mund të udhëtojë menjëherë në një vend dhe kohë të largët. Pra, s'ka më nevojë të udhëtojmë në një raketë për vite të tërë për të hyrë në të ardhmen!

Kjo është në thelb ajo që është shkruar tek "Liza në botën e çudirave: Përmes Pasqyrës". Pasqyra e saj ishte një "kanal" që lidhte shtëpinë e saj në Oksford me botën e çudirave. Ajo mjaftonte që të shkonte tek pasqyra dhe do të kalonte menjëherë në anën tjetër të përjetësisë. Ndërsa në realitet, do të duhej një punë shumë më e madhe për të krijuar një "kanal" që lidh dy pika të ndryshme në hapësirë-kohë. Së pari, do të kërkonte ndërtimin e dy makinerive të mëdha identike të përbëra nga dy pllaka shumë të mëdha metalike paralele, të ngarkuara me sasi të jashtëzakonshme energjie. Kur makinat vendosen në afërsi të njëra-tjetrës, sasia e madhe e energjisë - afërsisht sa ajo e një ylli shpërthyes, do të shkaktonte një vrimë në hapësirë-kohë dhe do të lidhte dy makinat nëpërmjet një "kanali". Kjo është e mundur dhe fillimet e saj janë ilustruar në laborator me atë që njihet si Efekti Casimir. Detyra e ardhshme do të jetë të vendoset një nga këto makina në raketë, e cila do të mund të udhëtonte afërsisht me shpejtësinë e dritës. Raketa do të merrte njërën makinë në një udhëtim larg, ndërsa do të vazhdonte të ishte e lidhur me tokën përmes një "kanali".

Tani, një hap i vetëm në "kanal" do të mund t'iu transportonte në një vend dhe në kohë të ndryshme. Këto duken të jenë të vetmet mënyra që bëjnë të mundur udhëtimin drejt së kaluarës. Kufizimi i këtij udhëtimi në kohë në të shkuarën është se do të ishte e pamundur për të udhëtuar prapa në një kohë përpara krijimit të makinës. Megjithëse teoritë e lartpërmendura të relativitetit flasin për kanalet dhe kurbat e mbyllura të kohës, teoritë nuk thonë asgjë për procesin e udhëtimit nëpër to. Mekanika kuantike mund të përdoret për të modeluar skenarë të mundshëm dhe jep probabilitetin e çdo rezultati të mundshëm. Mekanika kuantike, kur përdoret në kontekstin e udhëtimit në kohë, ka një të ashtuquajtur interpretim shumë-universësh. Kjo është propozuar së pari nga Hugh Everett III në 1957. Ajo përfshin idenë që nëse diçka mund të ndodhë fizikisht, e bën në disa universe. Everett thotë se realiteti ynë është vetëm një prej universeve njëlloj të vlefshëm. Ekziston një grup universësh që quhet multivers. Çdo multivers ka kopje të çdo personi dhe të gjithë materies... Propozimi i udhëtimit në kohë mbështetet nga teoria shkencore, por kjo nuk mjafton për ta bërë realisht të mundur. Janë hedhur argumente të shumtë që ndalojnë udhëtimin në kohë drejt të shkuarës. Si arsyeja e shëndoshë, edhe faktet shkencorë ngrejnë pengesa serioze.

Një argument madhor kundër udhëtimit në kohë në të kaluarën është quajtur parimi i autonomisë, i njohur më mirë si paradoksi i gjyshit. Ky paradoks krijohet kur një udhëtar në kohë shkon në të kaluarën për të takuar gjyshin apo gjyshen e tij. Tani, me njohjen e tyre do të ishte e mundur të ndërrohej kursi i ngjarjeve që çojnë në martesën e gjyshit dhe gjyshes. Mund t'i thuash diçka për një sekret të familjes për ta bindur që je ai që thua se je dhe ai mund t'i rrëfejë bashkëshortes së ardhme. Në këmbim, ajo mund të vërë në dyshim shëndetin e tij mendor. Si pasojë, gjyshërit e t'u nuk do të lindin kurrë nënën tënde, e si rrjedhim ti nuk mund të lindësh! Por, si mund të kesh ekzistuar ndonjëherë për të udhëtuar sërish pas në kohë, nëse ti nuk ekziston?

Një tjetër argument për pamundësinë quhet parimi i kronologjisë. Ky parim thekson se, udhëtarët në kohë mund të sjellin informacion në të kaluarën që mund të përdoren për të krijuar ide dhe produkte të reja. Kjo nuk do të kërkonte energji krijuese nga ana e "shpikësit". Paramendoni sikur Pablo Pikaso, artisti më me ndikim dhe i suksesshëm i shekullit XX, do të udhëtonte pas në kohë për të takuar vetveten në një moshë më të re. Supozojmë se ai do të qëndronte në universin e duhur, ai do t'i jepte vetvetes në moshë të re portofolin e tij të kopjeve të pikturave, skulpturave, artit grafik, qeramikës. Versioni rinor i Pikasos më pas do të riprodhonte këtu, duke ndikuar kështu thellësisht në të ardhmen e artit. Pra, riprodhimet ekzistojnë, sepse janë kopjuar nga origjinali dhe origjinalët ekzistojnë, sepse janë kopjuar nga riprodhimet! Asnjë çikë energji krijuese nuk do të ish përdorur për të krijuar kryeveprat! Një ide që dikur ishte asgjë më shumë se "science fiction", tani është një koncept që po bëhet realitet. Teoritë e relativitetit të përgjithshëm dhe të veçantë të Einstein mund të përdoren për të provuar se në fakt udhëtimi në kohë është i mundur dhe hulumtimet kanë treguar se raketet që lëvizin me shpejtësi mund të udhëtojnë në të ardhmen.

Zgjerimi i kohës është metoda më e lehtë për shkak se ajo thjesht kërkon lëvizje me shpejtësi të lartë për të përjetuar udhëtimin në kohë. Fenomenet e njohur si "kanalet", kurbat e kohës janë mjete të mundshëm për të udhëtuar në të ardhmen dhe në të kaluarën. Udhëtimi në të kaluarën është një detyrë shumë më e vështirë. Teoria e tij përfshin skenarë të komplikuar në katërdimensionalen hapësirë-kohë, energji të barabartë me atë të një ylli shpërthyes dhe udhëtim me afërsisht shpejtësinë e dritës. Arsyeja e shëndoshë dhe faktet shkencorë mund të përdoren për të paraqitur skenarë që shndërrohen në pengesa serioze. Megjithatë, shpjegime mund të ketë edhe kundër këtyre pengesave. Nëse koncepti i multiversit është realitet, atëherë shumica e ideve të tashme të udhëtimit në kohë bazohen në një realitet fals. Nëse udhëtimi në kohë është krejtësisht i pamundur, atëherë arsyeja për këtë ende nuk është gjetur.Përgatiti
KLARITA BAJRAKTARI

----------


## Darius

> deri në hamendësimet për udhëtim në kohë në Eksperimentin e Filadelfias, Projektin Montauk, të gjithë kanë dëshiruar të sjellin udhëtimin praktik në kohë tek konsumatori.


Kush tha qe Montauk dhe Eksperimenti i Filadelfias jane hamendesime? Kush nga keta gjenite qe llomotisin per Montauk, ka studiuar materialet qe jane nxjerre? Kush nga keta ka marre mundimin te flase me Preston Nichols apo Duncan Cameron apo ... Vazhdojne mashtrimet keta palaco. Te perzihet kur gjoja nxjerrin e bejne dhe emra publike.





> Kjo do të kërkojë zhvillimin e anijeve hapësinore që mund të udhëtojnë me shpejtësi *dyqind milionë kilometra për sekondë.
> *
> Anije që udhëtojnë në këtë shpejtësi *do të na shpien pranë shpejtësisë së dritës*, ku në fakt koha ngadalëson.


Se mora vesh kete. 200 milion km ne sekonde dhe prape do na shpien prane shpejtesise se drites? Ore po drita e ka 300 mije km ne sekonde se na hutuat. Me 200 milion km ne sekonde i bie te kthesh kohen mbrapsht e ta fillosh qe nga Big Bang.

----------


## Sirius

> Kjo do të kërkojë zhvillimin e anijeve hapësinore që mund të udhëtojnë me shpejtësi dyqind milionë kilometra për sekondë.
> 
> Anije që udhëtojnë në këtë shpejtësi do të na shpien pranë shpejtësisë së dritës, ku në fakt koha ngadalëson. KLARITA BAJRAKTARI




HAhahahahahha ika te nenforumi i batutave me kete shkrim...

Shkrime te tilla edhe pertacin me te madh te forumit (mua) e detyrojn me shkrujt.

Ti Fegi sigurisht nuk je kjo me te kuqe dhe pasi nuk je N..... gjith gazetareve te tilla qe pordhin pa fije logjike.

p.s. vemendja dhe synimi i zbulimit te udhetimit ne kohe eshte i, e perqendruar diku tjeter (te cilat gazetar dhe gazetare si kjo me te kuqe duhet ti mesojn para se te shkruajn) jo ne arritjen e zbulimit permes shpejtesis.

----------


## fegi

[QUOTE=Rrushi_CH;3169367]HAhahahahahha ika te nenforumi i batutave me kete shkrim...

Shkrime te tilla edhe pertacin me te madh te forumit (mua) e detyrojn me shkrujt.

Ti Fegi sigurisht nuk je kjo me te kuqe dhe pasi nuk je N..... gjith gazetareve te tilla qe pordhin pa fije logjike.

p.s. vemendja dhe synimi i zbulimit te udhetimit ne kohe eshte i, e perqendruar diku tjeter (te cilat gazetar dhe gazetare si kjo me te kuqe duhet ti mesojn para se te shkruajn) jo ne arritjen e zbulimit permes shpejtesis.[/QUO

*Une nuke jam autori.*

----------


## Scion

Per sa kohe, dikush nga e ardhma e mundshme s'ka ardhur te na vizitoje ende ... do te thote qe pasardhesit tane ende nuk kane zbuluar udhetimin ne kohe (Kushtimisht).  :buzeqeshje: 

Fegi, ke pergezimet e mija per mundin dhe zellin e madh per te sjelle gjithmon lajmin ne shqip.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sirius

> Per sa kohe, dikush nga e ardhma e mundshme s'ka ardhur te na vizitoje ende ... do te thote qe pasardhesit tane ende nuk kane zbuluar udhetimin ne kohe (Kushtimisht). 
> 
> Fegi, ke pergezimet e mija per mundin dhe zellin e madh per te sjelle gjithmon lajmin ne shqip.




Ty te pata fut ne listen e atyre se nje dit mund te ja krisim diskutimit ne ndonje tem shkencore por kjo me te kuqe me bene te dyshoj, sidomos lidhje me kohen.

----------


## fegi

Udhëtimi në kohë, i pamundur
Nga Express më 27 korrik 2011 
Fizikanët kanë vërtetuar se një foton nuk mund të udhëtojë më shpejt se sa shpejtësia e dritës, gjë e cila dëshmon se udhëtimi në kohë është i pamundur. 

Du Shengwang, profesor në universitetin e shkencës dhe teknologjisë së Hong Kong, vërteton se një foton i bindet ligjit të trafikut të universit njësoj si valët elektromagnetike. 

Ai ka thënë se fotoni i bindet teorisë së shkencëtarit Albert Ajnshtajn, sipas së cilës asgjë nuk mund të udhëtojë më shpejt se drita. 

Mundësia e udhëtimit në kohë u hipotizua një dekadë më parë kur shkencëtarët zbuluan përhapjen superluminale (më shpejt se drita) të pulsimeve optike në një lëndë specifike. 

Kohë më pas u zbulua se ishte vetëm një efekt vizual, por gjithsesi shkencëtarët besonin prapë se një foton mund të udhëtonte më shpejt se shpejtësia e dritës. 

Studimi tregoi se fotoni i bindet limitit të shpejtësisë së dritës, gjë që konfirmon kauzalitetin e Ajnshtajnit; që efektet nuk mund të ndodhin para shkakut.

----------


## Scion

> Ty te pata fut ne listen e atyre se nje dit mund te ja krisim diskutimit ne ndonje tem shkencore por kjo me te kuqe me bene te dyshoj, sidomos lidhje me kohen.


Hehe, megjithse fjalen ende e ke lexuar drejt ke harruar te lexosh fjalen *kushtimisht ne kllapa. Pasardhesit tane, rrush ... kane gjith te ardhmen pakufi per te bere zbulimin e udhetimit ne kohe ... fakti qe ato s'na kane vizituar mund te nenkuptoje qe ka ndodhur naj kijamet a dreqi ta di se c'fare perpara se ato te gjejne mundesine udhetimit ne te kaluaren  :buzeqeshje:  ... ja pra nje nga kushtet !

Edhe nje shtese te vogel, duke u mbeshtetur tek ky citim:




> ... që efektet nuk mund të ndodhin para shkakut.


Une besoj fort ne pakthyeshmerine e shigjetes termodinamike ne raport me kohen. Kjo do te thote qe, cdo gje eventualisht "vdes", dhe se udhetimi ne kohe ne raport me kete nuk mund te ndodhe sepse eshte ne kundershtim me kete ligj.

----------


## ricky_ch

Sinqerisht, edhe këta shencëtarët janë bë si hoxhallarët: herë thonë kështu herë
ashtu. Në të ardhen ku ta dijsh me çfarë do të dalin...

"Një *foton* nuk mund të udhëtojë më *shpejt se drita*..." -  Nëse vet fotoni nuk është drita, atëherë çka është drita?

Një teori tjetër thotë se shpejtësia e dritës në fillim ka qenë më shpejtë:
*
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2011/07/light-traveled-faster-in-the-early-universe-todays-most-popular.html
*



Një tjetër thot se ekziston diçka që udhëton më shpejt se drita:
*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/781199.stm*

----------


## Sirius

> Hehe, megjithse fjalen ende e ke lexuar drejt ke harruar te lexosh fjalen *kushtimisht ne kllapa. Pasardhesit tane, rrush ... kane gjith te ardhmen pakufi per te bere zbulimin e udhetimit ne kohe ... fakti qe ato s'na kane vizituar mund te nenkuptoje qe ka ndodhur naj kijamet a dreqi ta di se c'fare perpara se ato te gjejne mundesine udhetimit ne te kaluaren  ... ja pra nje nga kushtet !
> 
> Edhe nje shtese te vogel, duke u mbeshtetur tek ky citim:
> 
> 
> 
> Une besoj fort ne pakthyeshmerine e shigjetes termodinamike ne raport me kohen. Kjo do te thote qe, cdo gje eventualisht "vdes", dhe se udhetimi ne kohe ne raport me kete nuk mund te ndodhe sepse eshte ne kundershtim me kete ligj.




Hmmmm... kot nuk te kam cituar ne shkrimin e mehershem.

Ne qka bazohesh se nuk e kan zbuluar dhe pse je kaq i bindur?

Po te kishte qen ashtu si po e imagjinon ti fakt se udhetimi ne kohe kishte qen i pamundur 100% por...

Shkurtimisht: pasardhesit tane shkojn per pushime ne te kaluaren por jo ne dimenzionin tone...

Nuk di nga tja filloj keshtu qe lere krejt.

----------


## Sirius

> Sinqerisht, edhe këta shencëtarët janë bë si hoxhallarët: herë thonë kështu herë
> ashtu. Në të ardhen ku ta dijsh me çfarë do të dalin...
> 
> "Një *foton* nuk mund të udhëtojë më *shpejt se drita*..." -  Nëse vet fotoni nuk është drita, atëherë çka është drita?
> 
> Një teori tjetër thotë se shpejtësia e dritës në fillim ka qenë më shpejtë:
> *
> http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2011/07/light-traveled-faster-in-the-early-universe-todays-most-popular.html
> *
> ...




Ne mungese te termeve po e quaj ''Vale'' komunikimin telepatik dhe pasi po e quaj Vale atehere them se ka vale mijra here me te shpejt se drita.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Ne mungese te termeve po e quaj ''Vale'' komunikimin telepatik dhe pasi po e quaj Vale atehere them se ka vale mijra here me te shpejt se drita.


Nuk po të kuptoj për çka e ke fjalën më saktësisht, por *valë* është edhe
drita, në fakt gjithëçka që lëviz në formë valore.

Nëse e ke fjalën për "*Enstein's Spooky*" ( "Ensteins Spuk" - (gjermanisht)),
thuhet se është përafërsisht 10000 herë më e shpejtë se drita!

----------


## xfiles

> Sinqerisht, edhe këta shencëtarët janë bë si hoxhallarët: herë thonë kështu here ashtu.


Je i madh per zotin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Udhëtimi në kohë, i pamundur
> Nga Express më 27 korrik 2011 
> Fizikanët kanë vërtetuar se një foton nuk mund të udhëtojë më shpejt se sa shpejtësia e dritës, gjë e cila dëshmon se udhëtimi në kohë është i pamundur. 
> 
> Du Shengwang, profesor në universitetin e shkencës dhe teknologjisë së Hong Kong, vërteton se një foton i bindet ligjit të trafikut të universit njësoj si valët elektromagnetike. 
> 
> Ai ka thënë se fotoni i bindet teorisë së shkencëtarit Albert Ajnshtajn, sipas së cilës asgjë nuk mund të udhëtojë më shpejt se drita. 
> 
> Mundësia e udhëtimit në kohë u hipotizua një dekadë më parë kur shkencëtarët zbuluan përhapjen superluminale (më shpejt se drita) të pulsimeve optike në një lëndë specifike. 
> ...


Si mund fotoni te udhetoj me shpejte se drita kur vet fotoni eshte "drite" ?? 

Kjo eshte e pakuptim . Nese shkenca deshiron te gjeje grimca qe udhetojne me shpejte se drita , duhet te gjejne grimca me te "lehta" se fotonet.

----------


## fegi

Vrimat e zeza
Hapësirat pa fund të universit fshehin shumë sekrete. Hapësira dhe koha në hapësirë respektojnë ligje të tjera nga ato të tokës. Forca të mëdha tërheqin në rrugën e tyre gjthshka që u afrohet. As vetë drita nuk mund të dalë më prej andej. Shkencëtarët zbulojnë ku ndodhen vrimat e zeza, studiojnë si dhe kur janë krijuar dhe se si gëlltisin yjet.

----------


## fegi

A mund të udhëtojmë në kohë? Sipas teorisë së dy matematikanëve rusë dhe mundësive që ofron Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Bërthamore (CERN) në Gjenevë, ekzistojnë të gjitha kushtet

Udhëtimi në kohë, më afër se kurrë

A mund të udhëtojmë në kohë? Sipas teorisë së dy matematikanëve rusë dhe mundësive që ofron Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Bërthamore (CERN) në Gjenevë, ekzistojnë të gjitha kushtet. Dy matematikanë rusë kanë sugjeruar se thërrmuesi gjigant i atomeve në CERN, Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Nukleare, pranë Gjenevës, është në gjendje të krijojë kushtet për të udhëtuar prapa dhe përpara në kohë.

Në thelb, Irina Aref'eva dhe Igor Voloviç besojnë se pajisja e ndërtuar në CERN, është në gjendje të krijojë "vrima krimbi" të vogla në hapësirë, të cilat mund të lejojnë disa forma të limituara udhëtimi në kohë. Në rast se rezulton e vërtetë, ngjarja do të shënojë rastin e parë në historinë njerëzore kur është mundur të krijohet makina e kohës.

Në rast se kthimi prapa në kohë është i mundur, teorikisht do të jetë i mundur vetëm kthimi në çastin kur është krijuar makina, që do të thotë se udhëtuesit kohorë të së ardhmes do të kenë mundësi të na vizitojnë. Siç sugjeron artikulli i revistës "New Scientist", ky vit mund të bëhet viti zero për udhëtarët e kohës.

Sa serioze është teza?

Artikulli i "New Scientist" nënvizon se udhëtimi në kohë përmbledh shumë probleme praktike dhe paradokse teorike. "Pavarësisht, ekziston një mundësi e vogël që ne të shohim vizitorë nga e ardhmja gjatë vitit që do të pasojë", shkruhet në artikull.

Duhet thënë se vetëm pak shkencëtarë e pranojnë idenë se pajisja në fjalë do të krijojë ato kushte, të cilat mendohet se janë të nevojshme për të udhëtuar në kohë. Pajisja është projektuar për të shqyrtuar forcat misterioze që ekzistojnë në nivel grimcash subatomike dhe me ta bërë këtë do të jetë në gjendje t'u japë përgjigje shumë pyetjeve, siç është natyra e vërtetë e gravitetit.

Pajisja nuk është dizenjuar si makinë për të udhëtuar në kohë. Megjithatë, nëse aksidentalisht kthehet në makinë kohe, do të funksionojë vetëm në nivel subatomik, kështu që nuk do të kemi shans të dëgjojmë histori si ato që tregohen nëpër filma, ku njerëzit barten përpara e prapa në kohë.Përgatiti: KLARITA BAJRAKTARI

(Të plotë mund ta lexoni në gazetën RD)

----------


## Milkway

> A mund të udhëtojmë në kohë? Sipas teorisë së dy matematikanëve rusë dhe mundësive që ofron Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Bërthamore (CERN) në Gjenevë, ekzistojnë të gjitha kushtet
> 
> Udhëtimi në kohë, më afër se kurrë
> 
> A mund të udhëtojmë në kohë? Sipas teorisë së dy matematikanëve rusë dhe mundësive që ofron Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Bërthamore (CERN) në Gjenevë, ekzistojnë të gjitha kushtet. Dy matematikanë rusë kanë sugjeruar se thërrmuesi gjigant i atomeve në CERN, Qendra Evropiane për Kërkimet Nukleare, pranë Gjenevës, është në gjendje të krijojë kushtet për të udhëtuar prapa dhe përpara në kohë.
> 
> Në thelb, Irina Aref'eva dhe Igor Voloviç besojnë se pajisja e ndërtuar në CERN, është në gjendje të krijojë "vrima krimbi" të vogla në hapësirë, të cilat mund të lejojnë disa forma të limituara udhëtimi në kohë. Në rast se rezulton e vërtetë, ngjarja do të shënojë rastin e parë në historinë njerëzore kur është mundur të krijohet makina e kohës.
> 
> Në rast se kthimi prapa në kohë është i mundur, teorikisht do të jetë i mundur vetëm kthimi në çastin kur është krijuar makina, që do të thotë se udhëtuesit kohorë të së ardhmes do të kenë mundësi të na vizitojnë. Siç sugjeron artikulli i revistës "New Scientist", ky vit mund të bëhet viti zero për udhëtarët e kohës.
> ...


Asgje sja fillon ne menyre perfekte . 

Si psh kompjuteri i pare ka qene gati sa nje shtepi , por dita e dites perfeksionohet , njelloj vetem te behet makina per grimca sepse dhjet vjeqari eshte i madhe kur te ndertohet per njerez .

----------


## land

nese eshte e vertete qe eshte thyer bariera e shpejtesise se drites, udhetimi ne kohe eshte i mundur.

----------


## fegi

Neuronet që drejtojnë kujtimet
Transmetuar më 12.10.2011 

Na lejojnë që të "udhëtojmë në kohë" duke u kujdesur për të kaluarën top në qoftë kjo dhe e largët, duke pasur perceptimin dhe vetëdijshmërinë për atë çka ka ndodhur.
Janë një familje neuronesh që lokalizohen në qendër të memories dhe ruajnë një memorie autobiografike të së shkuarës sonë.
Janë shumë të rëndësishme, për të arritur në perceptimin e këtyre kujtimeve tejet të largëta. 
Për të gërmuar në zbulimin e tyre, është dashur studimi i skuadrës së hulumtuesve të Thorsten Bartsch të Universitetit të Schleswig-Holstein.
r.b/NOA

----------

